# Gibralta parking



## pipebender (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi does anybody no of a stopover for a visit to Gibralta I believe the car park at La Liniea has been closed


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The rifle range had plenty of room in the '60's. Might be a trifle noisy though


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , the car park at la linea wasnt closed two weeks ago when i was there with 20 or so other vans. if you want to take your van into gib then you can overnite down at europa point ( unofficially of course ). my choice would be la linea tho, all the best sean


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I only went on a coach trip (from costa del sol) first week of January.. As above can confirm definately lots of vans there...


----------

